# heres some more pics



## fancyfirewood (Oct 29, 2007)

hope you like it


----------



## carvinmark (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks good. Welcome to AS.


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to AS Fancy....I like your idea of bears holding firewood. More pics.....


----------

